# I want your input for my build



## troufas (Jan 3, 2011)

Hello guys.

I am gonna go right into the selection and then express my concerns.


*MOBO*: Gigabyte H170-HD3 (rev. 1.0)

*CPU*: Intel Core i5-6500

*PSU*: Corsair CS Series 750W Modular 80 PLUS Gold

*RAM*: Corsair Vengeance LPX 8GB DDR4-2133MHz

*Gigabyte *GeForce GT740 2GB OC (GV-N740D5OC-2GI Rev 2.0)

*SSD*: Samsung 850 Evo 120GB

*CASE*: Phanteks Enthoo Pro (Window)

I still want to find a CPU cooler and an HDD 7200rpm.

I aim to use this setup for light-somewhat demanding gaming, general photoshop and video editing and heavy multitasking.
My concerns are with non-compatible components or with overkill ones considering my goals.

I would like to hear your thoughts.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You can change a few parts that will save you money and be in your better interest.

Here's what to change and add:

WD 1TB - Newegg.com

EVGA 02G-P4-2966-KR GeForce GTX 960 Gaming 2GB 128-Bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 HDCP Ready SLI Support SuperSC ACX 2.0+ Video Card - Newegg.com

XFX TS Series P1550SXXB9 550W ATX12V 2.2 & ESP12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Bronze Certified Active PFC Power Supply - Newegg.com

Western Digital WD Blue Hard Drive 1TB WD10EZEX 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" | Internal Hard Drive - Newegg.com

And use the stock cooler as it will do just fine for a standard CPU.


----------



## troufas (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks for the reply Masterchief.

Please clarify, why did you suggest a GPU 100euro more expensive than the one i chose (according to the site i am purchasing them from). Is it that necessary to upgrade it?

I understand why you went down to 550w in psu, but why go down in rating? was gold an overkill?

i assume all the other parts i suggested were compatible and a good choice, and i am happy


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Probably because of this line:


> I aim to use this setup for *light-somewhat demanding gaming*, general photoshop and video editing and heavy multitasking.


The GT 740 is adequate for photoshop and some light video work, but it won't cut it in a gaming rig.


----------



## troufas (Jan 3, 2011)

And isn't there any alternative in-between? 100 more seems kind of a big jump.


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

troufas said:


> And isn't there any alternative in-between? 100 more seems kind of a big jump.


Check on nvidia's site. I believe they had three levels... GT, GTS and GTX.

GT is entry level and GTX is for superior gaming and GTS falls in between being cheaper than GTX.
I'm not sure they discontinued GTS or not.

Also, note that they have different serieses for different needs. Getforce is mainly for gaming and I just realized I need a Quadro series for my graphical works (maybe?).


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

UPDATE: I just checked the prices and there is a high chance of getting bankrupted if we buy Quadro series 
It's freaking $5k !


----------



## PowerSpec B830 (Oct 11, 2015)

Troufas:

I have been impressed by the AMD Firepro cards. AMD has a "Help Me Choose" feature on their website that allows you to answer 4 or 5 questions and directs you to the best card given your unique set of uses/configurations.

Professional Graphics Help Me Choose

Don't worry about the price. If it is within your means spend the extra $100. I honestly believe that Graphics cards are one arena where spending more money pays dividends in terms of performance, quality, longevity, and flexibility for a variety of set-ups. (having up to 6 monitors for example)


----------

